# The great Redmond 'Jaws' is circling



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 8, 2016)

Microsoft gave up their quest to be the premier smartphone OS, they couldn't compete with the quality of an iPhone or the versatility of the Android(LINUX) OS.  Now reading between the lines, I think the other shoe is dropping faster.



> SkyLake microarchitecture was launched Aug 2015, MicroSoft announced in Jan 2016 that they will continue with support of Win 7/8.0/8.1 on hardware that only has SkyLake processors when the current support for all Win 7/8.0/8.1 is phased out.



DUM! DUM!



> The free upgrade to Win 10 phases out July 29, 2016.



DUM! DUM!



> Today MicroSoft quietly introduced a new Surface Membership Plan. It allows customers to buy Surface Books and Surface Pros on a staggered, monthly basis, rather than just in one large outlay.
> 
> The plans begin at $33 a month, which gives buyers a Surface 3 to play with. $52 a month ups the ante to a Surface Pro 4, and if you want a Surface Book on a monthly fee, you need to dish out a full $80 per month.
> 
> ...



DUM! DUM!

Everything you do with a Windows OS will be fee based.  You thought your bank was overcharging you with fees.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 8, 2016)

Ha!   Glad that I am_ Microsoft free!    _Kicking drugs, alcohol, cigarettes and Microsoft- for a cleaner, freer life!


----------

